# Keyboard



## shri1988

Well helo to evryone.......I dunno Anythin about it but i like playing keyboard can any suggest me to read online i mean notes hw to begin and proceed....I got a software for playing keyboard online...so any try to solve this​


----------



## Rasa

Go to a music academy, pay the fee, take the courses.


----------



## Krummhorn

You can't learn to play the keyboard online ... like Rasa said above, get thyself to a reputable school and learn to play the right way, the only way, imho.


----------



## chrisg

I though initially the opening question is spam. If not, I apologise. 

I agree - the best way to learn to play the piano is to source a good teacher. You can not get the same level of teaching from another source. However, it really depends on the standard that you want to aspire to. One to one teaching will take longer to learn the piano providing the teacher is reputable but there are some good online piano software packages available which will give a small insight into learning the piano. 

At the end of the day, you get what you pay for.


----------



## shri1988

Thanks guys for ur suggestion....if i go to class do i need to get a keyboard if so wats e brand and model to choose


----------



## fedrick32

You have a lot of music note books for self-learning. So try it and play as your wish.


----------



## rohan

keyboard is the one of the best instrument,
you can play in this all instrumental


----------



## danae

Sorry guys, I don't wanna sound bitchy or anything, but I think one of the requirements for posting in this forum should be an adequate use of english. I wanna be able to understand what I read.


----------

